# OBD11 reader



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Trying to locate the terminal to connect the OBD reader in a Aviano 684 ,07 model but unable to locate it, could anyone point me in the right direction.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

torrhead said:


> Trying to locate the terminal to connect the OBD reader in a Aviano 684 ,07 model but unable to locate it, could anyone point me in the right direction.
> Thanks,
> Bob


Behind the panel to the right of the driver knee.


----------

